
The Imaginary Phone - creativityhurts
http://www.hpi.uni-potsdam.de/baudisch/projects/imaginary_phone.html
======
ColinWright
Every phone I've used (except the first) has been modal - you have to look at
the screen to see what it's done. Is it asleep? Is it in screen-saver? Has an
alarm gone off?

The first phone I ad I could drive without looking. every other phone I first
have to see what it thinks is happening, before I have a conversation.

And it reacts differently according to stuff I can't always know, such as
whether a message has arrived, or similar.

Phone interfaces would need substantial changes for this to work, changes I'd
like to see. I _hate_ the modality.

~~~
demonicus
I totally agree. I think this project is taking the whole user interface
paradigm to wrong way. It's confining the usability to the limitations of an
existing design, which is not a good approach for anything.

